# Suwon, Dongtan, Sokcho and so on



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

*Suwon*, South Korea

This city has a Hwaseong fortress, *UNESCO* world cultrure heritage.


Flickr에서 Gedsman님의 Hwaseong - The Fortress in Suwon


Flickr에서 Gedsman님의 Hwaseong - The Fortress in Suwon


Flickr에서 Gedsman님의 Hwaseong - The Fortress in Suwon


Flickr에서 Gedsman님의 Hwaseong - The Fortress in Suwon


Flickr에서 Gedsman님의 Hwaseong - The Fortress in Suwon


Flickr에서 Gedsman님의 Hwaseong - The Fortress in Suwon


Flickr에서 Gedsman님의 Hwaseong - The Fortress in Suwon


Flickr에서 Gedsman님의 Hwaseong - The Fortress in Suwon



Flickr에서 Gedsman님의 Hwaseong - The Fortress in Suwon


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

Suwon's tallest


Flickr에서 _SparHawk_님의 Sky High (삼성전자)


Flickr에서 _SparHawk_님의 R3 n R4 (삼성전자)


Flickr에서 SnippyHolloW님의 IMGP4060


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

Flickr에서 Lime Fly Photography님의 Korea 


Flickr에서 Ghenady님의 Samsung's grasshoppers


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

Flickr에서 samsungtomorrow님의 Digital City Becomes a Lovely Amusement Park for a Day


Flickr에서 samsungtomorrow님의 Digital City Becomes a Lovely Amusement Park for a Day


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

Flickr에서 sunxez님의 Suwon tradicional i modern


Flickr에서 sunxez님의 Vistes de Suwon


Flickr에서 sunxez님의 Primers passos a Suwon 2


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

pictures by 수원특별시


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

*Dongtan*

pictures by 잡쓰


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

pictures by 쩐다


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

Flickr에서 photos of my vivid life님의 night scenery of skyscraper


Flickr에서 photos of my vivid life님의 unique bridge between skyscrapers


Flickr에서 photos of my vivid life님의 fountain and skyscraper


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

awesome shots from Korea....:cheers:


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

*Bucheon*


pictures by 도시


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

Bucheon's tallest

picture by BB


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

skyscrapercity said:


> *Suwon*, South Korea
> 
> *UNESCO* heritage city.


^^
I thought the entire city was listed as *UNESCO World Heritage Site* like Pingyao and Lijiang Old Town in China, but when i checked it in wikipedia, it tells me only the Hwaseong Fortress within Suwon was listed as the heritage site! And the rest of the city looks quite new and modern! :nuts:
Quite Beautiful City anyway. :cheers:


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

little universe said:


> ^^
> I thought the entire city was listed as *UNESCO World Heritage Site* like Pingyao and Lijiang Old Town in China, but when i checked it in wikipedia, it tells me only the Hwaseong Fortress within Suwon was listed as the heritage site! And the rest of the city looks quite new and modern! :nuts:
> Quite Beautiful City anyway. :cheers:


Really sorry for making you confused. 
Yes, you are right. Only Hwaseung fortress is a UNESCO culture heritage in Suwon. The other parts of Suwon is not UNESCO culture heritage.
I changed my title. It was my careless mistake.

Anyway, sadly many korean cities had destroyed and burned down after Korean war in 1950s. 
The entire city as UNESCO a culture heritage are only Andong hahoe and Yangdong, which are skyscraper-free. Maybe not many people want to see those cities. Because this site is for skyscrapercity. 

Lastly, I think that Pingyao and Lijiang are precious jewels. Preserve and protect those cities for human kind.


----------



## citypia (Jan 9, 2005)

skyscrapercity said:


> *Suwon*, South Korea
> 
> This city has a Hwaseong fortress, *UNESCO* world cultrure heritage.
> 
> ...


I can see Suwon and Dongtan in this picture.


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

*Anyang*


Flickr에서 yong27님의 Anyang city


Flickr에서 S.Romel님의 Anyang, Korea


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

Anyang's tallest


Flickr에서 FRAZCAM님의 제목 없음


Flickr에서 apap 2010님의 평촌공원|Pyongchon park


Flickr에서 Mindy Lou Hoo님의 This is Acro Tower. Flashy, eh?


----------



## aquaticko (Mar 15, 2011)

Skyscrapercity씨,정말 감사합니다!

I asked for pictures of these places in the Seongnam thread, and you've posted so many. Thanks a lot !


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

aquaticko said:


> Skyscrapercity씨,정말 감사합니다!
> 
> I asked for pictures of these places in the Seongnam thread, and you've posted so many. Thanks a lot !


Your korean is excellent!
And I am really touched by your friendly and warm heart.
Thank you so much.


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

*Asan*


Flickr에서 Roger W님의 首爾地鐵一號線/韓國國鐵-牙山站(Seoul Metro/Korea Railroad-Asan Station, Asan-Si, Korea)


Flickr에서 stlbluesaddict님의 Asan


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

Flickr에서 iweatherman님의 Yeosu EXPO 2012


Flickr에서 iweatherman님의 Yeosu EXPO 2012


Flickr에서 iweatherman님의 Yeosu EXPO 2012


Flickr에서 iweatherman님의 Yeosu EXPO 2012


Flickr에서 iweatherman님의 Yeosu EXPO 2012


Flickr에서 iweatherman님의 Yeosu


Flickr에서 iweatherman님의 Yeosu


Flickr에서 iweatherman님의 Yeosu


Flickr에서 iweatherman님의 Yeosu


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

awesome photos....:cheers:


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

Dongtan

pictures by oasisframe


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

...


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

Dongtan


HAN34 by BRIANMART, on Flickr


han10 by BRIANMART, on Flickr


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

Jeonju


Flickr에서 The Global Explorer님의 Jeonju


Flickr에서 The Global Explorer님의 Jeonju


Flickr에서 The Global Explorer님의 Jeonju


Flickr에서 The Global Explorer님의 Jeonju


Flickr에서 The Global Explorer님의 Jeonju


Flickr에서 Peeping Park님의 Jeonju Hanok Villiage


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

Jeonju



seaniscoming said:


> Flickr에서 labyrinth.of.life님의 전주한옥마을전경
> 
> 
> Flickr에서 anjeelou님의 lotte2
> ...


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

Dongtan


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

Jeungdo 


Flickr에서 khj11107님의 증도-kIMG_1421


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

Yeosu


Flickr에서 khj11107님의 엑스포-IMG_2500


Flickr에서 khj11107님의 엑스포-IMG_2452


Flickr에서 khj11107님의 엑스포-IMG_0058


Flickr에서 khj11107님의 빅오-IMG_1703


Flickr에서 khj11107님의 IMG_2622


Flickr에서 khj11107님의 IMG_2319


Flickr에서 khj11107님의 IMG_2236


Flickr에서 khj11107님의 IMG_0904


Flickr에서 khj11107님의 IMG_0887


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

fabulous images...


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

Linguine said:


> fabulous images...


Thank you for the positive comments asalways, Linguine.


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

Ilsan


Flickr에서 J.D. Lord님의 Ilsan - City Archetype


----------



## citypia (Jan 9, 2005)

There are 8 buildings over 200m going up in Ilsan at the same time.:nuts:


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

...


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

Dongtan

Sorry, This picture is BIG!


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

Jeongdongjin


Flickr에서 dabananabunch님의 Misplaced Cruise Ship


----------



## aquaticko (Mar 15, 2011)

That aerial photo of Dongtan in post #48 is really awesome.


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

Suncheon


Flickr에서 iweatherman님의 Suncheon Bay Eco Park


Flickr에서 iweatherman님의 Suncheon Bay Eco Park


Flickr에서 iweatherman님의 Suncheon Bay Eco Park


Flickr에서 iweatherman님의 Suncheon Bay Eco Park


Flickr에서 iweatherman님의 Suncheon Bay Eco Park


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

Boseong


Flickr에서 J*Style님의 Green Tea Farm


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

lovely...:cheers2:


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

*Jeju city*

*Jeju city*

Pictures from 제주에어포토


----------



## aquaticko (Mar 15, 2011)

아, 제주는 ... 아름답다!


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

Beautiful waters and beautiful terrains. Jeju looks like the perfect getaway.:cheers:


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

picture from DCINSIDE


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

Dongtan

pictures by ㅇㅇ


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

Dongtan

pictures by 오솔길


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

Bucheon


Flickr에서 Kangheewan님의 The city


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

Dongtan

picture by oasisframe









http://www.flickr.com/photos/oasisframe/8204740689/


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

Good job, Sean  :cheers:


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

Dongtan

picture by Yurimoon









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6292362984/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Uncredited flickr photos will be deleted, unless you edit them by posting their links too (better choise is by using the BBcodes).


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

Jeju


Flickr에서 hl4rbc님의 Jeju seopjikoji


Flickr에서 iweatherman님의 Jeju Island (제주도)


Flickr에서 iweatherman님의 Jeju Island (제주도)


Flickr에서 nottora2님의 Jeju(제주도) 2011


Flickr에서 MIN_Photo님의 JEJU Island


Flickr에서 These Things Take Time님의 Jeju Island


Flickr에서 Boakview님의 Jeju


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

Jeju



citypia said:


> *Jeju*
> 
> 
> Flickr에서 kanuck3님의 In Awe of Halla Mountain As Seen From Darangswi Oreum in Jeju-Do


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

Sokcho


Mussoda said:


> *Sokcho 속초*, Gangwon Province 강원도
> 
> 
> Flickr에서 zeev777님의 Seoraksan South Korea
> ...


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

Jinan


Flickr에서 Robert Koehler님의 Tapsa Temple


Flickr에서 Robert Koehler님의 Tapsa Temple


Flickr에서 Robert Koehler님의 Tapsa Temple


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

Yeosu


Flickr에서 Sungjin Kim님의 130928_yeosu_007


Flickr에서 Sungjin Kim님의 130928_yeosu_001


Flickr에서 Sungjin Kim님의 130928_yeosu_016


Flickr에서 Sungjin Kim님의 130928_yeosu_003


----------



## citypia (Jan 9, 2005)

*Jeju*


Flickr에서 DMac 5D Mark II님의 Good morning Jeju!


Flickr에서 kim.dongho님의 Jeju


Flickr에서 Alaric Willi님의 Jeju Island


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Lovely, very nice photos


----------

